Show HN: AR Sticky Notes for iOS with local peer2peer - kylnew
======
kylnew
Just released this today and looking forward to making it even better with
feedback. I wanted to make something a little bit more productivity oriented
than most AR apps and was inspired by some of the latest developments in
ARKit2 i.e. world saving /sharing

Thanks in advance for checking it out!

